# Katy Perry: Im Porno wird sie zu "Katy Pervy"!



## Mandalorianer (12 Apr. 2011)

*Zweifelhafte Ehre
Katy Perry: Im Porno wird sie zu "Katy Pervy"!​*

Das wird Katy Perry (26) aber gar nicht freuen! Katy wurde eine mehr als zweifelhafte Ehre zuteil. Neuerdings soll es einen Porno mit dem eindeutig zweideutigen Titel „Katy Pervy“ geben! Wer hat sich denn diesen „Spaß“ erlaubt und den Star unfreiwillig zum Vorbild des freizügigen Films gemacht?

Laut perezhilton.com vergnügt sich die Sängerin im Film mit einer Figur aus der Sesamstraße. Katy Pervy kommt also anders als ihr Vorbild Katy zu ihrem gemeinsamen Auftritt mit der Sesamstraße. Ob das ihrem Ehemann Russell Brand (35) gefällt. Wir wagen es zu bezweifeln!

Ein wenig fragen wir uns auch, wem dieser doch etwas lächerlich anmutende Porno gefallen soll. Anscheinend haben die Macher ziemlich besessene Katy Perry-Fans als Zielgruppe vor Augen. Offen ist auch, was die Sängerin davon hält. 



*Gruss Gollum*


----------

